
The most expensive software failure ever: $3.2B dollars - lkrubner
http://www.smashcompany.com/business/the-worst-software-project-failure-ever
======
WheelsAtLarge
3.2 is not even close, the amount of energy Bitcoin miners are using and will
use is the most expensive software failure.

